# Do I need supplemental insurance?



## ruiz116 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am a potential new Uber driver. The only thing really holding me back from completing my application is how the insurance works. God forbid I was in an accident when transporting a passenger, but if I was, what would happen? Would my insurance company cover it? Or does Uber offer any kind of supplemental insurance to cover my car, the passenger(s), and me?

Thanks,

P.S. I didn't know where to post this thread. So I just picked this section.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. What city are you in?

Here is a search of the forum for the title 'insurance'

https://uberpeople.net/search/37326/?q=Insurance&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

ruiz116 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a potential new Uber driver. The only thing really holding me back from completing my application is how the insurance works. God forbid I was in an accident when transporting a passenger, but if I was, what would happen? Would my insurance company cover it? Or does Uber offer any kind of supplemental insurance to cover my car, the passenger(s), and me?


You are pretty well covered now AFTER you accept a ride and during the ride up to a million dollars (a very serious accident or death, you are still screwed). The problem is when you have NO rider and you might be moving around positioning for the next ride. If you don't have commercial insurance, which 99% of uberx drivers don't, you are liable for any problem during that time, personal insurance will not apply while you are conducting this business. All of your assets will be at risk. Uber does carry $50k/$100 as a secondary insurance during this time, but if you seriously hurt someone, how far will that $50k go? I did see in Dallas they are proposing that rideshare companies cover that time with no rider also. I hope that does happen. Meanwhile, drivers have very high potential liability during the NO rider time they are working.


----------



## ruiz116 (Aug 7, 2014)

kalo said:


> You are pretty well covered now AFTER you accept a ride and during the ride up to a million dollars (a very serious accident or death, you are still screwed). The problem is when you have NO rider and you might be moving around positioning for the next ride. If you don't have commercial insurance, which 99% of uberx drivers don't, you are liable for any problem during that time, personal insurance will not apply while you are conducting this business. All of your assets will be at risk. Uber does carry $50k/$100 as a secondary insurance during this time, but if you seriously hurt someone, how far will that $50k go? I did see in Dallas they are proposing that rideshare companies cover that time with no rider also. I hope that does happen. Meanwhile, drivers have very high potential liability during the NO rider time they are working.


Okay so Uber does provide some kind of coverage when I'm driving WITH a passenger, right?


----------



## jerkstore1972 (Aug 11, 2014)

ruiz116 said:


> Okay so Uber does provide some kind of coverage when I'm driving WITH a passenger, right?


I'm in the same boat w/ same situation.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Ubers definition of their insurance from their blog

http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


----------



## UberMIMI (Mar 9, 2015)

what is going on with the insurance. I thought while we were driving Uber covered our vehicles and drivers/passangers. where do we see our insurance cards from the UBER insurance?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

So Uber has very limited (if any) insurance for drivers that have the app on and are searching/waiting for drivers? Is this correct? If so, how would the Insurance company know that we were in "hire mode" on the road?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

ruiz116 said:


> God forbid I was in an accident when transporting a passenger, but if I was, what would happen? Would my insurance company cover it?


Why don't you call your insurance company to ask this question? Do you think that the answers provided by random people will give you a better answer to this question that the insurance carrier with a written policy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2015)

ruiz116 said:


> Okay so Uber does provide some kind of coverage when I'm driving WITH a passenger, right?


Please reach out to uber. They will respond. Never assume!

Liza


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

A. No, you are NOT covered for personal injury OR vehicle damage. You MAY be covered on your vehicle IF Uber feels like paying. GO READ your drivers agreement. It is you, the driver, who agrees to provide adequate insurance for doing the job. Uber's insurance is only for UBER. They also flat out tell you in black and white that YOU understand your personal auto coverage is NOT sufficient to do this job. So you know. There is no excuse for any driver driving bareback on insurance.

Do you really want to find out the hard way? If not, either get your own coverage or keep driving til you hit that insurance time bomb.

Every last one of your personal auto companies would cancel your coverage in a heartbeat if they knew what you were really doing, driving livery, with your car.

When they turn you down on an accident THEN Uber MIGHT pay up on your ride, but sure as hell not for personal injury. *And do you really think your personal auto company is going to fight in your behalf to get you paid from Uber or another insurance company if the other driver is at fault? Oh HELL NO. * Your insurance company will cancel you. They might pay, then cancel you. More than likely you are going to be on your own hanging high and dry with nobody to fight for YOU other than you out of your own pocket trying to make a deep pocket insurance company or Uber pay up.

Now, Go Uber on and run that ticking time bomb or wise up and cover yourself. You'll find out in a hurry that for what this gig pays and how far your ass is really hanging in the wind, if any driver had any sense they'd run so far so fast the other direction they'd never look back.

You wanna be a part time cabbie. * Then pay the risk insurance costs they pay.*

The insurance system and Uber in't going to give any of you a free ride. Reality will smack y'all in the ass sooner or later. The more you run and the longer you are driving around, the closer you'll get to finding out the hard way.

P.S. When you do get into that accident that's your fault, and most eventually will, you can expect Uber will deactivate you. Your insurance company will cancel you AND I wouldn't be expecting Uber to re-up you as a driver either. And if Uber knows they are going to have to pay to cover your ass because you didn't do your insurance homework, and they know they are going to scratch you from driving, don't expect much monetary insurance mercy from Uber on the way out the door! You'll be riding an Uber unicorn fantasy horn up yer rear end as fast as your rode it on your head on your way in.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

And it's even worse for us up here in Canada where Uber's insurance policy is contingent with or without PAX in vehicle.

So Uber will always require that you contact your personal insurance first which of course will cancel me on the spot and deny my claim.

Uber also states in the Canadian policy that you must let your personal insurance know you are driving for Uber prior to driving for Uber otherwise you are in breach of the agreement which then means the contingent insurance is also void. lol.

I don't understand why my Canadian brothers and sisters drivers out there are taking such a risk driving for hire out here.

I love the idea of Uber, but this shit be crazy.

Djino
"Not sure how a company can release such a product that leaves it's contractors at high financial risk"


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> A. No, you are NOT covered for personal injury OR vehicle damage. You MAY be covered on your vehicle IF Uber feels like paying. GO READ your drivers agreement. It is you, the driver, who agrees to provide adequate insurance for doing the job. Uber's insurance is only for UBER. They also flat out tell you in black and white that YOU understand your personal auto coverage is NOT sufficient to do this job. So you know. There is no excuse for any driver driving bareback on insurance.
> 
> Do you really want to find out the hard way? If not, either get your own coverage or keep driving til you hit that insurance time bomb.
> 
> ...


I think you were little harsh. I believe what you say is true, I'm in the insurance industry and You Must get a separate policy. Just think you could have softened the blow.

Thanks for your input. If someone gets in an accident without insurance, YOU will lose everything you own and then some. People will due you and insurance Will sue. It isn't worth it. All it takes is one accident.

Liza


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lizamtampa said:


> I think you were little harsh. I believe what you say is true, I'm in the insurance industry and *You Must get a separate policy*. Just think you could have softened the blow.
> 
> Thanks for your input. *If someone gets in an accident without insurance, YOU will lose everything you own and then some.* *People *will due you *and insurance Will sue. It isn't worth it. All it takes is one accident. *
> Liza


Sounds just like what I said. No sense soft soaping anyone over the risks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Even with the so called ride share authorized insurance the drivers are still at risk imho. The personal policy drops entirely in favor of the TNC companies insurance in certain applications.

*Just WHO is going to go to bat for such drivers?* Is the insurance company with no coverage during that time going to stand up and incur costs to defend a driver or get them paid?

Uh, no. It's still going to be the drivers against the big money on the other side of the equations. We know who loses that fight every time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Even with the so called ride share authorized insurance the drivers are still at risk imho. The personal policy drops entirely in favor of the TNC companies insurance in certain applications.
> 
> *Just WHO is going to go to bat for such drivers?* Is the insurance company with no coverage during that time going to stand up and incur costs to defend a driver or get them paid?
> 
> Uh, no. It's still going to be the drivers against the big money on the other side of the equations. We know who loses that fight every time.


Drivers will get screwed...


----------

